# You know you've had a good session when....



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

you come home with one of these! :laugh:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats nothing!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

You've trumped me Jay! - Can anyone beat yours?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> you come home with one of these! :laugh:


Lol, what happened to the top of your head, it looks like you've gone sunbathing with your fod brow covered up  Nice shiner

Jay, who the hell is that?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Always good when you come home witha shiner, not so good going in to work with one though lol especially when you have international partners in.

I havent got a shiner but i had the bells ringing in my ears for hours yesterday after muay thai, doing padwork a nice simple combination, jab, right cross, left hook, right roundhouse and the guy i was working with stepped in too close for his hook, totally missed the pad and caught me full on in the ear lol 

Good times


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Been there a few times, we used to have the most uncoordinated guy int he world in our SanShou class, every time anyone paired with him he'd smack them rather than the pad, come to think of it he may have just hated everyone in the class.. Probably because his takedowns were so lame we'd all refuse to go over! LOL


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

That is Mr. Google Images.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

JayC is Mr. Google Images


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC is Mr. Not Google Images.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

JayC said:


> That is Mr. Google Images.


I retract my previous statement Jay - for shame.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> Always good when you come home witha shiner, not so good going in to work with one though lol


I had it all day from the guys at work,

"Haya bin scraaaaaappin booy?" - I work in Suffolk.

apart from the management - they didnt mention it.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> I had it all day from the guys at work,
> 
> "Haya bin scraaaaaappin booy?" - I work in Suffolk.
> 
> apart from the management - they didnt mention it.


Management wouldnt want you to hurt them thats why lol.

I like the way you managed to type capture the suffolk accent too :laugh:


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats years of practice putting norfolk and suffolk accents into text messages.

The most commonly used is.

"Haasit goooon buh!"


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol that is going to keep me occupied all day trying to decode your suffolk accent typing. If they had used the suffolk accent as code in world war one we have won a lot sooner as not even the smarest germans would have decoded that


----------



## kristian (Apr 9, 2008)

funnily enough i did a grappling sparring session last thursday and when i got home my wife noticed id got a swollen bruised eye. Its a bit of a shiner now. trouble is i dont know how it happened i didnt feel it and cant remeber getting knocked as we were not striking. Unless it was due to the pressure of rubbing when escaping triangles and stuff.:laugh:


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

kristian said:


> funnily enough i did a grappling sparring session last thursday and when i got home my wife noticed id got a swollen bruised eye. Its a bit of a shiner now. trouble is i dont know how it happened i didnt feel it and cant remeber getting knocked as we were not striking. Unless it was due to the pressure of rubbing when escaping triangles and stuff.:laugh:


I get mystery marks on my head from having it squeezed - could have been a head squeeze


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

do you any of you squeel like i do when the flash on my underarms gets kneeled on, that shit hurts like crazy


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

elliot said:


> do you any of you squeel like i do when the flash on my underarms gets kneeled on, that shit hurts like crazy


I go for the sharp intake of breath/wince defense on that one. Followed instantly by moving!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Never stop moving is the key to stopping you getting caught in those positions, and never stay flat on your back if you are on your back. But yeah getting the underarms pinched hurts like hell lol.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

If you're on your back, just slap mission control on them. Them bastards are done! Can't hit you and you have a whole head to just elbow the f**k out of


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Lol it depends on if my hips want to play ball somedays i dont seem to be as flexible as other days.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I stretch for 15 minutes before hand, sitting in the lotus for about 5 minutes. Helps a shit load more than just 5 minutes stretching


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

so who's going to explain mission control to me then, or is that a private jit joke ive yet to get! I have the ground skills of a dead fish atm but i am getting this "get your knees in the way and push thing" that i have forgot the name of


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Aha, it's the rubber guard my friend, gotta be very flexible  What you're talking about is a guard pass?


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Ive no idea mate but its not me doing any guard passing. ive been told if im on bottom, to keep my knees in the way and try and get seperation/space to get to my feet, im not sure that even has a name now i think about it.

sumat that really is giving me trouble is people pressing their elbows in my face/neck. my chin hurts like shit after, but it never looked that painful watching it on tv!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Wait til you get them staplegunning your legs down to the mat (not literally)!

Oh, that's just playing the open guard!

You need to control their arms. Get one of your arms and grab the back of their tricep, with the other grab their head.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

elliot said:


> Ive no idea mate but its not me doing any guard passing. *ive been told if im on bottom, to keep my knees in the way and try and get seperation/space to get to my feet,* im not sure that even has a name now i think about it.
> 
> sumat that really is giving me trouble is people pressing their elbows in my face/neck. my chin hurts like shit after, but it never looked that painful watching it on tv!


Jay could this not be refering to butterfly guard? Knees up feet inside hips? to elevate or sweep and then get back to your feet?

Elliot matey if you want to roll send me a PM and we can have a roll about sometime mate i know you were thinking of making it to GFC sometime.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Nah mate, it sounds more like going from side control, pushing out and regaining an open or closed full guard.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

JayC said:


> Nah mate, it sounds more like going from side control, pushing out and regaining an open or closed full guard.


Yeah i can see what you are saying now, getting the knee on the stomach and shripming it through to regain guard.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> Yeah i can see what you are saying now, getting the knee on the stomach and shripming it through to regain guard.


Yep thats it, was getting shown that and some sort of cage walking thing (we was using a wall at the time) to try and push up the wall using our backs was quite fun but extremely tiring. Btw what is that mission control thing, is it hard to do, wouldnt mind elbowing some blokes head in if he cant get me

Im well up for that chase i didnt know you was doing the ground stuff too, all the more reason for me to my ass over there


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes mate i do both grappling and muay thai but i work the classes separately mate i dont often do a combined MMA session.

As for mission control if you youtube it you will get a lot of vids for it, but you do have to have some very good flexibility to pull rubber guard.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Here you go mate.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Or you just wait for the nice people of UK MMA to post the video up.


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats enough to get you started...


----------

